

TechCrunch CEO Heather Harde's statement on Michael Arrington - mikeleeorg
https://www.facebook.com/heather.harde.1/posts/10151502458410999

======
rccal
Messy situation, but pretty risky move on Heather Harde's part. In this case,
until the facts come out, it is best to stay away. If his girlfriend/ prior
girlfriends have proof, then they should present it on a court of law.

